# Ontario meet #6



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I think that sounds great! That weekend is looking pretty clear for us... and I'd love the idea of doing it at Bronte again! I think it should be nice enough out that a fire won't be needed  Lets just hope we don't get rained on again!!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

I checked the 14 day forcast and it says sun, and rain the thrusday before. But we all know how accurate that can be.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Just a refresher of this location - the picture thread from the meet at Bronte last July can be found here.

Websites for the park can be found here and here 

Map found here. The off-leash area that we opted to use was the larger one in the northern part of the park - it has the pond


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I doubt we are able to make it for Easter weekend... we will already be going to the All About Pets show @ the International Ctr in Mississauga on the Friday and then heading to London for the weekend.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

esSJay said:


> I doubt we are able to make it for Easter weekend... we will already be going to the All About Pets show @ the International Ctr in Mississauga on the Friday and then heading to London for the weekend.


Ohh that stinks, that just means we will have to do another one shortly after this one.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Yay!! Great idea!! HOWEVER I'm not sure we will be able to make this either  because Easter weekend is not good for us (due to the holiday).

We *might* be home for Saturday morning... or maybe Sunday morning... BUT I won't vote on a day because I'm not even sure if we can make it! LOL

I swear we will make it to one of these meets soon!!!! I keep promising Oscar we will go make some more Golden friends. :wavey:


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi everyone! We'd love to see everyone again, but I don't think we'll be able to make it for the Easter weekend  Sorry! Is there another weekend that people would be available?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Maybe we should move it to the weekend AFTER Easter weekend?? It seems like a lot of people have plans due to the holidays??


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> Maybe we should move it to the weekend AFTER Easter weekend?? It seems like a lot of people have plans due to the holidays??


 That would work for us too... How is Sat for everyone?


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

That would be April 10th, right? Actually I think that does work for us! (The week after, however, does not.)


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

zephyr said:


> That would be April 10th, right? Actually I think that does work for us! (The week after, however, does not.)


Yes, April 10... I hope you can make it.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

That works for us!!! And if we're lucky - we might have Burgy with us


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I think April 10th should work well for us too! Either the Saturday or Sunday should be fine.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey! That would be better for us! ) On Saturday I'm at work until noon, but we could come after that or anytime on Sunday the 11th


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

We could set it for the Saturday AT noon - and then you'd only miss the very beginning??


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

April 10th is a week after Easter weekend. I will see if my brother and his girlfriend can bring my guys brother Molson to meet Molson

thats him on the left


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh I can't wait to come to these!


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

April 10th works for us. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

April 10th or 11th works for us, and after having missed the last one we're really looking forward to it.

I was away for a few weeks and haven't been on here, Mellissa, how is Burgandy?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

2Retrievers222 said:


> April 10th is a week after Easter weekend. I will see if my brother and his girlfriend can bring my guys brother Molson to meet Molson
> 
> thats him on the left


3 brothers?! Yikes! I don't think my Molson will like that!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

This Molson is a suck, opposite of Logan


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

bump... gonna start to make a list... whos in?


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

lol, didn't even see this until now. We're in 

Maybe Lucy the diva will get muddy?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm working on convincing my friend to bring her almost-7 month old yellow lab out to join us. I know he's no Golden Retriever but he is pretty cute!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

We're (almost definitely) in!

Is it Saturday the 10th... at noon?

And I hope it gets warmer by then because yikes it got cold here over night! At least the sun is out


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

We're in!!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

We're in too...Mike and Lily will definitely be there and I'll try to meet you guys there once work's wrapped up.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> Just a refresher of this location - the picture thread from the meet at Bronte last July can be found here.
> 
> Websites for the park can be found here and here
> 
> Map found here. The off-leash area that we opted to use was the larger one in the northern part of the park - it has the pond


Who: Everyone is welcomed... 

What: Golden Meet, plus any other doggy that wants to come.

Where: Bronte Creek, Oakville, ON (see web site above)

When: April 10, 2010 at 12pm.

How: By car, by feet, by plane, by train.... we dont really care how you get there as long as its SAFE... If you want to fly in for this event you can


The List..... Getting excited already.....

MyJaxson- Jaxson
mm03gn- Bailey and maybe Burgundy
esSJay- Molson
Zephyr- Oscar
Luci- Lucy
2Retrievers222- Triton and Logan
2Retrievers222 Guest- Molson Tentative
kwk- Skye
Mad`s Mom- Maddie


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

MyJaxson said:


> If you want to fly in for this event you can


I just might do that one time!!!!! I'm not going to tell my boys there's another meet up and they can't go again......poor little babies!!!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Laurie said:


> I just might do that one time!!!!! I'm not going to tell my boys there's another meet up and they can't go again......poor little babies!!!


 
I think I smell road trip


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

MyJaxson- Jaxson
mm03gn- Bailey and maybe Burgundy
esSJay- Molson & Skoker
Zephyr- Oscar
Luci- Lucy
2Retrievers222- Triton and Logan
2Retrievers222 Guest- Molson Tentative
kwk- Skye
Mad`s Mom- Maddie


I added Skoker beside my name, I'll be sure to drag him along too! (Although no dragging will be required if there's a tennis ball in my pocket!)



Laurie said:


> I just might do that one time!!!!! I'm not going to tell my boys there's another meet up and they can't go again......poor little babies!!!


Oh no the poor things! Maybe we can skype you guys in?! 


Also note to everyone that there is a fee to get into the park, I think it was somewhere between $5 and 12 per vehicle.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

esSJay said:


> MyJaxson- Jaxson
> mm03gn- Bailey and maybe Burgundy
> esSJay- Molson & Skoker
> Zephyr- Oscar
> ...


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Updated

MyJaxson- Jaxson
mm03gn- Bailey and maybe Burgundy
esSJay- Molson & Skoker
Zephyr- Oscar
Luci- Lucy
2Retrievers222- Triton and Logan
2Retrievers222 Guest- Molson Tentative
kwk- Skye
Mad`s Mom- Maddie
PB&J - Lily


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

13 dogs... do i hear 14?


----------



## shayla_bear (Jan 28, 2010)

Shayla would love to join everyone too... so long as the weather is friendly. We are excited to meet you all there.


----------



## Carly Freake (Apr 1, 2010)

If we lived closer, we would definitely be there! Might have to start something for us northern ontarians!

Carly


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I've just sent out a couple of PM's with the link to this thread, so we may get a couple more people & dogs out to join us. 

It looks like we'll have rain on and off all week so be sure to bring lots of towels to wipe the mud off of your doggles before you head home!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

NO Rain..... everyone start doing the rain dance...


Although Sat is the only day without rain so far... Let them get muddy
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/caon0493


----------



## our_golden_lilly (Feb 16, 2010)

ooh, this sounds exciting, but we're not sure if we can make it. I will update and let everyone know if we can go.


----------



## DanaB (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello everyone! It will be nice to see the Gang again... we had so many little ones at the Clairville meet, so seeing how much they've grown will be great! 

I haven't been to this park before... where are we meeting? The site says there is a fee to get into the park... does this apply for the off-leash area? Just want to make sure that I show up with a tad bit more than my usual Timmie's toonie.

Dana & Bridget


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

DanaB said:


> Hello everyone! It will be nice to see the Gang again... we had so many little ones at the Clairville meet, so seeing how much they've grown will be great!
> 
> I haven't been to this park before... where are we meeting? The site says there is a fee to get into the park... does this apply for the off-leash area? Just want to make sure that I show up with a tad bit more than my usual Timmie's toonie.
> 
> Dana & Bridget


Hi Dana, yep there is a fee to get into the park, I think it's somewhere between $8 and 10. I know that there are 2 entrances to the park, but I'll let Melissa (mm03gn) answer the question about which to meet at since she is the one from there (and I can't remember from last year)!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Take the Q.E.W. to Bronte Road (Exit 111). 
Go North (away from Lake Ontario) to Upper Middle Road. 
Turn left on Upper Middle Road. 
Drive one kilometre to the gate. 


After you enter you pass gate house then turn left and come to parking lot with washrooms, there is a open field on left, path starts east towards Bronte road at parking lot


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Copied from the first Meet Thread:

Southern Ontario Meet – Details

When: Saturday, April 10, 2010
Time: 12 noon – Whenever your dog collapses 
Where: Bronte Creek Provincial Park **Campground Entrance**

Directions:
· Take the Q.E.W. to Bronte Road (Exit 111). 
· Go North (away from Lake Ontario) to Upper Middle Road. 
· Turn left on Upper Middle Road. 
· Drive one kilometre to the campground entrance on the right hand side.

**IMPORTANT NOTE*:* Bronte Park has 2 different entrances. If you type in the park into Google maps or Map Quest – you might be given directions to the “Day-Use Area” on Burloak Drive. This is NOT the entrance we will be using. Because the park is separated by a Creek – once inside that entrance, you cannot get to the leash-free zone that we will be using. 

How Much: $15/car for parking

I spoke with someone from the park, and we are NOT allowed to set up tents in the leash-free area. They said the reasoning was because we weren’t paying to camp, and other campers might see it unfair. Kinda lame, but whatevs.

What each family needs to bring:


-Lawn chairs
-Lunch/Drinks/Snacks 
-LOTS of Towels to dry your dog(s). While the weather on Saturday is supposed to be nice, it is raining now - and is going to keep raining all week - the dogs are going to get MUDDY!
-Water bowl
-Rain coats/garbage bags in case it rains 

LOOKING FORWARD TO SATURDAY!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, just checking in, in fact just got my home internet abilites back after a long technical problem. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday, and I believe it's not going to rain!!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Throw a nap sack on the list to carry all the stuff you need. Mostly because we forgot last time. :doh:


You may want to bring a camera as having several gorgeous goldens on hand at once can provide some incredible photo opps. :wavey:

We're looking forward to seeing familiar faces and meeting some new ones. :wavey:


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Updated

MyJaxson- Jaxson
mm03gn- Bailey and maybe Burgundy
esSJay- Molson & Skoker
Zephyr- Oscar
Luci- Lucy
2Retrievers222- Triton and Logan
2Retrievers222 Guest- Molson Tentative
kwk- Skye
Mad`s Mom- Maddie
PB&J - Lily
Dana B- Bridget
Shayla_bear- Shayla
Our Golden Lily- Lily Tentative

16 dogs... did I miss anyone?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Burgundy will be there with her saggy boobies


----------



## dewy (May 5, 2008)

*Noah*

Looks like Noah will be attending for a little bit at least (probably about an hour) , along with his honourary Golden little brother , Scout the Havanese.
So add 1 and 1/4 Golden to the list.

Dianne


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> Burgundy will be there with her saggy boobies


Hey you got your Burgundy Back!!! I bet she is happy to be home.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> Burgundy will be there with her saggy boobies


 lol... dont worry we wont stare:curtain:


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Updated

MyJaxson- Jaxson
mm03gn- Bailey and Burgundy
esSJay- Molson & Skoker
Zephyr- Oscar
Luci- Lucy
2Retrievers222- Triton and Logan
2Retrievers222 Guest- Molson Tentative
kwk- Skye
Mad`s Mom- Maddie
PB&J - Lily
Dana B- Bridget
Shayla_bear- Shayla
Our Golden Lily- Lily Tentative
Dewy- Noah and Scout

18 dogs... did I miss anyone?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok I'm just going to throw it out there...but regarding the $15 parking fee... Whenever we would visit the park in the past we always just drive on through and park, and don't pay. I know technically we're supposed to, but you know how the Provincial Parks are kinda lax on the rules sometimes... So we're going to play it by ear, we may or may not pay. 

Our motto is, if they aren't paying someone to sit in a booth, we're not going to just voluntarily pay. So it's totally up to you...


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> Ok I'm just going to throw it out there...but regarding the $15 parking fee... Whenever we would visit the park in the past we always just drive on through and park, and don't pay. I know technically we're supposed to, but you know how the Provincial Parks are kinda lax on the rules sometimes... So we're going to play it by ear, we may or may not pay.
> 
> Our motto is, if they aren't paying someone to sit in a booth, we're not going to just voluntarily pay. So it's totally up to you...


 
LOL Sounds like a plan.... I am getting excited... Can't wait to see everyone


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> Ok I'm just going to throw it out there...but regarding the $15 parking fee... Whenever we would visit the park in the past we always just drive on through and park, and don't pay. I know technically we're supposed to, but you know how the Provincial Parks are kinda lax on the rules sometimes... So we're going to play it by ear, we may or may not pay.
> 
> Our motto is, if they aren't paying someone to sit in a booth, we're not going to just voluntarily pay. So it's totally up to you...


Wasn't there someone at the booth last time we went in? I remember having to stop and talk to someone at the entrance.


BTW, I just got back from picking up Skoker... him and Molson are having a sleep-over tonight (although I bet there won't be ANY sleep on their parts, they'll be too busy playing all night!), and they sure are excited about seeing all of their friends tomorrow morning!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Great weather today!!! I am uploading photos as I type.. look for the fund shoots soon!!!

Great to see everyone again today, and the new faces as well.


----------

